# Frost the snow man- Borzoi music video



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great video and they are having such a fun time running in the snow. Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

They look like they are having so much fun. I love the video.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww thank you! They had a ball!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was fun, snow zoomies. They both camoflauge in snow too.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------

